# Finally a memorial day weekend report... Pic heavy...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am finally getting around to posting my report from the long holiday weekend. As some of you know I had surgery the week before so I was glad to get off the couch and get outside for a while! We went down to marysville but I only fished for a couple of hours on one of the three days. The first day was a ride to upper box creek resivior from our campsite and back about a 65 mile round trip.

Look what I can see behind the trees:










Excellent I have the rods strapped to the back of the bike:










Finally coming into view:










We are here:










It had been off and on raining the whole ride over so we were getting wet and cold in a hurry. We stopped to talk to a group that was just leaving and between 4 of them they caught 5 fish all morning on lures. They fished the dam side so we decided to head to and area where I could see risers. We had the total opposite experience with catching about 14 fish in a little over 2 hours (in the afternoon no less). The hot rod was of course the barbie pole with the pink powerbait but I also managed to coax them in on my fly rod and even though they were nothing to big they were fun. I even managed to get my first brookie of the year caught.

Getting the fire going with "magical" fire starting fluid:










Bella gets a fish:










Have you ever seen a 39 year old man more happy about catching a fish on the kids barbie rod while she is in the bathroom?










The second day we did an all day ride the weather was miserable we had to go buy rain suits just to ride that day. Not many pics but we rode to the freemont Indian state park and on the way backed got a bite to eat at hoovers.

Lots of water crossings:










Inside the silver king mining cabin:










Posing in our new rain suits:










A traffic jam on the piute trail:










We made it back through the storm and now the sun comes out!










Yummy monster hamburger:










The final day we rode to Otter Creek and the place was packed! We rolled up just in time to get hit by a storm so we ate our lunches and didn't even make a serious effort to fish. The final day we went with our new friends our next door neighbors and their kids on a short ride to end the weekend. Here are some outdoor and wildlife shots of the trip I hope you enjoyed the report.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

great report! Looks like you all had fun.

It's good to see that when you got there you built a fire! (that one is for nor-tah)


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics, and I really love the barbie pole!  

Hounddog


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome trip, looks like that is some beautiful country...seems like you had a great time. And oh my that is a "big burger"..you are probably still digesting that beast..I will let samuel Jackson say what needs to be said

[youtube:dx5sefri]http://www.youtube.com/v/ecc0nbg9m-8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:dx5sefri]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job Mr Orvis!!! Looks like you made the most of your trip despite the bad weather. Nice work keeping the fam happy!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Fellow feather floater whats up with the pink barbie pole? LOL :mrgreen: Looked like a fun & awesome outting. The pictures were just as awesome, Thx for sharing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's nice to see the smiles, despite the crappy weather that seemed to plague everyone's weekend. 

So that's what Upper Box Creek looks like, eh? Pretty place. I would've though the fish would be a little bigger down there. Unlike the burger, that thing was a beast. :mrgreen: 

Good trip.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report, that looks like a good time. Fishing, food & wheeling, you cant beat that for ANY weekend raining or not. Rain just means MUD *()*


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report! And great memories for you and your family. It's 10:26 a.m., so lunch is approaching, and that hamburger picture has made my stomach growl loudly enough that I fear my co-workers have heard it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Life is Good! Nothing better than getting out with the Fam.Love the place. couple more weeks for us then were headed out.. Ya see a lot of deer up around Box creek? Upper and Lower? Just a great place to disapear.. P.S BAM !!!on the burger


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Orvis. Glad to see that your getting back after them. Nothing beats a Barbie Pole!


----------

